# Help!! What kind of pleco & how much bigger......



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I have done a lot of searching through different forums and thousands of pictures of pleco's and I still can't figure out what type of pleco I have and how much bigger it will get. If it gets any bigger I am afraid I might have to find it a new home. It currently is about 6 inches long.

Please Help!!!!!!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

find him a new home ... that's your standard "pleco" from the LFS and they'll get huge. I've "seen" them in the 20" range and I hear they get bigger. you might try something like a "brushynose" ad they usually top out around 6-7" max. there are many relatively easy to keep "plecos" that you can get that stay under or around 7" but most of them your going to pay a priemium for. We're not talkin your $5 LFS fish. a standard brushynose in a LFS will be in the $10 -$11 range and some of the nicer ones can command upwards of $100+ Do shop around and DON'T be afraid to buy online from some of the folks on here as most plecos travle well and MOST folks that ship fish on here know the best way to get them to you. 

I've personally got fish from Suem & lotsoffish and FortWayneFish but there are many one here that can get you some nice plecos at 1/2 or less than what your LFS can $$$ wise


----------

